# Soundgarden



## Ether's Bane (Jan 13, 2009)

I wasn't really big on Soundgarden at first, but they've started to grow on me. In terms of specific songs, I recommend Black Hole Sun, Spoonman, Jesus Christ Pose, Full On Kevin's Mom, and Power Trip. So, yeah. Cue discussion.


----------



## Tarvos (Jan 13, 2009)

Only heard Black Hole Sun, it's alright. One of those bands that is supposed to be good but I never checked out or anything


----------



## Storm Earth and Fire (Jan 16, 2009)

Fell On Black Days is my favorite song by them.


----------

